# So just trying to start thinking about matings...



## shadowmouse (Sep 17, 2010)

Here's my possible matings...

Texel Siamese Doe - parents unknown


and

Angora Black Pied Buck- sire Siamese X dam black texel pied
(he's still a widdle baby)


Or

Texel Siamese Doe


and

Standard Ivory Buck - only 2 weeks old at the moment


What are the possibilities from these two matings?


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

From the first pairing you would get Siamese and Black. Possibly some other colours if they carry anything else in common. As for the fur, you would likely get Texel, maybe SH. I don't know what Angora is in mice.
From the second pairing you would get Himalaya only, assuming the buck is a "real" PEW (meaning he is c/c and not p/p). If he is p/p, there is no way to tell. If the doe is Re/Re, all the babies will be Astrex. If the doe is Re/re, half the babies will be Astrex. If the buck carres LH, some of the babies will be Texel.


----------



## shadowmouse (Sep 17, 2010)

Wow. Cool. The ivory buck has satin siblings. That's about all I know.

What is the difference between astrex and rex?


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

Same thing. And by ivory, that breeder (THM) usually means black-eyed white, or ce/c, so the pairing between the texel himi/siamese (unknown--color too variable in my texel/angora c-dilute line) doe and the ivory buck from THM will definitely give you himis, colorpoint beiges, and will get you more ivory and pew if she's himi instead of siamese.


----------



## shadowmouse (Sep 17, 2010)

Laigaie said:


> Same thing. And by ivory, that breeder (THM) usually means black-eyed white, or ce/c, so the pairing between the texel himi/siamese (unknown--color too variable in my texel/angora c-dilute line) doe and the ivory buck from THM will definitely give you himis, colorpoint beiges, and will get you more ivory and pew if she's himi instead of siamese.


So ce/c doesn't mask colors like albino?

What if I cross her to my black pied angora buck?


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

ce/c is ivory/cream/black-eyed white. It does mask the color, but leaves you with black eyes. Crossed to black, you'll get black.


----------

